# Polycystic ovaries but not the syndrome?



## Sbee

So confused! HSG results diagnosed me with fundal fibroids but then pelvic ultrasound diagnoses me with polycystic ovaries (but not the syndrome as I don't have many of the symptoms). Have no idea what is going on :-( Sorry to sound dim but what are polycystic ovaries (have googled but all I can find is polycystic ovary syndrome but I don't have those symptoms ... can't get in to see GP for a couple of weeks and so confused by all this! Thanks for any info that anyone can give x


----------



## hayley1982

Basically youve got cysts on the ovaries but not the others togo with it.like overweight.being hairy ect


----------



## MrsRH

hayley1982 said:


> Basically youve got cysts on the ovaries but not the others togo with it.like overweight.being hairy ect

yes I agree with hayley's answer

polcystic ovaries means JUST the cysts

the syndrome can be any other symptoms like....... acne, facial hair, overweight, irregular periods

you probably need a day 21 (if 28d cycle) progesterone level test to see if you are ovulating

ask about this when you go back to your GP to chat over the results?

xxx


----------



## RavenRose

I am glad I am not the only one with this. I was officially diagnosed with poly-cystic ovaries but not PCOS this Monday, purely because I am not overweight and I don't have acne or excess hair. They did say to come back and do a diabetes test in my own time as this is one possible cause however I'm sure I'm not diabetic so it's all a bit baffling! Nonetheless it's scary and daunting :( I can't find anything either specifically about it. 

The physical pain it causes is unbearable sometimes. Do you get this? I have had two periods since May and it really worries me. They said there is no point putting me on the pill as we are looking at concieving in about a year. She said it would probably take approximately 18months of sex twice a week for me to concieve. I was told I have to keep a daily diary of symptoms and to come straight back if anything changes or if there are changes in my menstrual blood on the rare occasion I get a period. What was the advice you werre given? 

It's a great comfort knowing I am not the only one. :)


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hello

I have polycystic ovaries and not the syndrome.

It was picked up on a pevic ultrasound, in some cases it really isnt anything to be worried about, my FS said poly meaning many and cysts meaning cysts in a nut shell.
There are mild / severe cases but ask when you get your app as they should be able to tell you this and discuss the results.
Also you can have the cysts and still OV like me.
She also said that everyone has cysts but when there are more than say 10 then it is called polycystic,obviously it could still be a factor of not getting pregnant but my nurse didnt seem to think it was causing me problems as I ovulate, but for whatever reason the spermys are not meeting my eggy !

Hope this helps, 

x


----------



## Leila Fae

I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries (but not the syndrome) 3 years ago when I was hospitalised with acute abdominal pain. Most of the pain turned out to be trapped wind, which sounds insignificant but is agonising, but then the pain localised to my right ovary which had several cysts. I was always told it shouldn't make a difference to my fertility although I wasn't totally convinced.

On the up side, when I had my HyCoSy in October I was told that it looked like the cysts were sorting themselves out and there were fewer.


----------



## Sbee

Thanks v much ladies, lots of info and support, thank you. 

Ravenrose - I've not been given any advice yet. After the scan the specialist sent me off with a 'you've got polycystic ovaries' and a wave! It would have been good if they could have given me a leaflet or something so I didn't spend the evening googling PCOS and crying cos I couldn't find what I needed to know! I'm seeing my GP tomorrow and I'm going to ask for another referral to get tested for Endo (want to know if pain is caused by cysts or endo) but I have regular periods (28-30 days) and ovulate between CD10-12 so had never thought about PCOS. Hopefully the Dr tomorrow can give me some guidnance but I'm not holding out too much hope as its a Dr I've never seen before (normal GP is sooooo busy and can't fit me in for 2 weeks) - so tired of this waiting game - just tell me what is bloody wrong so I can try to fix me!!!!!!!!)

Yep, same here Ebony Blaze, egg and sperm are just not meeting *sigh*

Leila Fea - glad your cysts are shrinking, thats a good sign .... maybe mine will start to shrink. Have you done anything in particular to try to get rid of them?

Thanks for all your info and support :dust: to all x


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi Sbee, I've not done anything to try to improve them, I don't think that there is anything you can do although I'd be happy to be proved wrong!


----------



## hayley1982

Metformin can help


----------



## sun

Leila Fae said:


> I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries (but not the syndrome) 3 years ago when I was hospitalised with acute abdominal pain. Most of the pain turned out to be trapped wind, which sounds insignificant but is agonising, but then the pain localised to my right ovary which had several cysts. I was always told it shouldn't make a difference to my fertility although I wasn't totally convinced.
> 
> On the up side, when I had my HyCoSy in October I was told that it looked like the cysts were sorting themselves out and there were fewer.

I also have this, but it was never picked up until my pregnancy scans. I was actually told it would make a big difference to fertility and my doc said it is probably the reason it took us so many years of NTNP/TTC to conceive. On a good note, they checked them out 6 months ago and one of my ovaries is almost cyst-free - but I have no idea why :shrug: 

I always thought there was nothing I could do to help either - except surgery if they get too large/painful. Thx for the tip re: metformin.


----------



## Ecologirl

This is strange, I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries, not the syndrome, about 8-9 years ago. I get terrible pains, had been checked for endo, IBS, had laparoscopy, colonoscopy. Anyway Dr showed me the scans and said that the polycystic ovaries meant I was very fertile. He said if I ever fell pregnant again (I had a toddler at the time) that I'd have an increased chance of having multiples. Weird cause it totally contradicts what your Dr's have said. Anyway I did go on to falling pregnant with my DS 3 yrs ago straigh after coming off the pill, and have now found out I'm pregnant again after coming straight off the pill. I don't know if my Dr was wrong, but I could see what he meant on the scans and I suppose I would've been picked up by the radiographers or whatever they are that do the scans. Maybe it's just me having different body too, but maybe it'll give some of you some hope if you're told it'll be harder to conceive, xo


----------



## MISSHOPE

hi ladies!
I have pco not the syndrome! I went to my specialist and he found sacks on my ovaries which were the start of cysts but hasnt quit formed! I do not get a period at all and havent had one in 12 months but the last 2 days i have had very light bleeding not really bleeding ore pinkish brownish and i have been getting secere headaches and am so exhausted! Does anyone else get these kind of symptoms? Im off to the doctor today to see what is going on! 
Can any one help or shed some light or if someone is going through the same thing??
Thanks xx


----------



## Ecologirl

MISSHOPE said:


> hi ladies!
> I have pco not the syndrome! I went to my specialist and he found sacks on my ovaries which were the start of cysts but hasnt quit formed! I do not get a period at all and havent had one in 12 months but the last 2 days i have had very light bleeding not really bleeding ore pinkish brownish and i have been getting secere headaches and am so exhausted! Does anyone else get these kind of symptoms? Im off to the doctor today to see what is going on!
> Can any one help or shed some light or if someone is going through the same thing??
> Thanks xx

No I don't get those symptoms, hope you get some answers at the Dr's today or like you said one of the ladies on here might have experienced similar, xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm dealing with high LH and many follicles, had ~40 during a cd3 scan. I'm not IR so they won't do metformin and I would need injects at the very least to control it. But, they worry I would respond too much for IUI so IVF is the route we're going.

My cycles are about 33 days, not hairy, not overweight.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Ecologirl- The doctor put me on the pill for a cycle because it helps suppress what your PCO are doing and you will often have a higher chance of pregnancy. I was one of the rare ones who didn't get the improvement the month after the pill.


----------



## Ecologirl

CanadianMaple said:


> Ecologirl- The doctor put me on the pill for a cycle because it helps suppress what your PCO are doing and you will often have a higher chance of pregnancy. I was one of the rare ones who didn't get the improvement the month after the pill.

That's what my Dr at the time had suggested to me. I hope your TTC is successful very soon, xx


----------



## Hb.x

I'm in the exact same boat ladies, I have the cysts on my ovaries and irregular periods, however I am not overweight or hairy. I've been TTC for almost 2 years now, and still can't get any help. It's so frustrating!


----------



## oneKnight

I get cysts too, but don't seem to have the "syndrome." I'm almost underweight. I'm a little fuzzy, but so was my mom, so I'm not hairy outside the relm of her genetics. I have periods like clockwork, and seem to ovulate right on schedule. My doc said it probably wasn't hurting my fertility. He said I could try BC pills if I wanted, or keep TTCing naturally. I got Meloxicam (NSAID) for the pain when they burst or get super aggravated.

I'm thinking about taking him up on the BC offer, it's not like my textbook cycles are doing me any good and skipping a few might be nice, but it took my sister several tries to find the right BC pill that didn't turn her into a hormonal witch and I don't really wanna do that lol


----------

